# M4 0r M6 - Divers Watch On Steel Bracelet?



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi,

I have been deciding for a while now which Submariner type watch to buy.

Before I found this great site, I was choosing between a Sandoz and an Invicta.

Now I think I should go for an Ollech and Wajs watch, but which one?

Should I go for an M4 or M6 which are of similar price and also, would there be any benefit of stretching a few extra quid for the M6 with sapphire crystal?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Depends what you want to use it for; if you want a second time-zone capability get the M6 (you read the second zone off the 12 hour bezel) or if you want a more traditional diver get the M4.

Sapphire does't bother me one way or the other, there are points for and against it. I find the mineral crystal always looks a bit cleaner, the Sapphire glass tends to smudge a bit.

O&W over Invicta and Sandoz any day


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

JoT said:


> Depends what you want to use it for; if you want a second time-zone capability get the M6 (you read the second zone off the 12 hour bezel) or if you want a more traditional diver get the M4.
> 
> Sapphire does't bother me one way or the other, there are points for and against it. I find the mineral crystal always looks a bit cleaner, the Sapphire glass tends to smudge a bit.
> 
> ...


Thanks JoT

I think I'm leaning more towards the M6 because of the bezel not being like the standard diver one (I like it being slightly different) although I probably wouldn't use the bezel in practice.

Before I found this site, I hadn't really heard of O&W







, but judging by what I've read since, that's the one I'll be going for


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here you go Ricster a history of O&W by Mr A. Wajs

_"The story begins 1956 when, together with a partner, I founded the Ollech & Wajs Watch Company. Right from the beginning, we concentrated on manufacturing rugged, good looking sports watches at affordable prices. One day, a young American student on visit in Switzerland, bought one of our watches. He said to us, "Why don't you sell your watches in the US? Everyone there, needs a timepiece like that, that can stand it man". To keep quality high and prices low, we decided to try something new... to sell by mail to US customers direct from Switzerland and eliminate the middleman's profit. This approach proved very successful, for our company, and also for the many happy US owners of our watches. Our company received many letters from satisfied customers. _

All our watches were equipped with mechanical movements with at least 17 jewels. When the first quartz watches made their appearance in the early 1980's, mechanical watches went out of fashion and we stopped production.

Today, Swiss mechanical watches of good workmanship are very much sought after again. Quite frequently I was approached by former customers in need of a solid, sturdy timepiece. That's why I decided to resume manufacturing mechanical watches under my new company, A. I. Wajs.

A.I. Wajs"


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Cheers JoT


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

If you want a 12 hour bezel and Saphire crystal then you could always go for the ID3066? Whichever O&W model you choose I'm sure you'll be very happy with. I'm wearing my M4 still (it's my beater) even though as it is the weekend and I should have put something more expensive on!

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> O&W over Invicta and Sandoz any day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

You will not go wrong with an O&W









Get it off "our" Roy and get great service to go with a great watch









Mike.

An M1


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks for your replies Tim and Mike.

I've still not quite made my mind up as to which model to go for.

I will be getting it from Roy though.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Ricster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been deciding for a while now which Submariner type watch to buy.
> 
> ...


M5

Best bezel and dial for reading a 2nd time zone

Mineral glass is extra heavy and thick


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You could always ask Roy if he's got any RLT 11's in the O&W"M" case left.


----------

